# منقول:الماء الممغنط (أهميته فوائده مجالات استخداماته)



## nartop (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أكمل لكم اخوتي كما وعدتكم شرح مبسط للماء المغناطيسي واهميته : 








أن الطاقة المغناطيسية أحد أنواع الطاقة الموجودة في الكون. والأرض محاطة بمجال مغناطيسي يؤثر على كل شيء بدرجات متفاوتة وهو يتناقص في القدرة حيث أثبت العلماء أنه في خلال الألف سنة الأخيرة فقدت الأرض 50% من قوتها المغناطيسية، وهذه الطاقة مهمة جداً للحياة على الأرض بالنسبة للكائنات الحية، فهي تمنع وصول الأشعة الكونية المهلكة إلى الأرض، كما تلعب دوراً في الوظائف الحيوية للكائنات الحية كافة، ويقول بعض العلماء أنه لسوء الحظ فإن طريقة الحياة المعاصرة تدفعنا لعزل أنفسنا عن المجال المغناطيسي الأرضي، فنحن نعمل ونعيش في بيوت من الأسمنت مبطنة بالحديد الصلب، ونركب السيارات بعجلات من المطاط، وهذه العوامل العازلة تمنع أجسامنا من امتصاص الطاقة المغناطيسية اللازمة لأجسادنا، كذلك تدفعنا طريقة عيشنا للتعايش مع نوع من التيار الكهربائي المتردد مثل الراديو والأجهزة الإلكترونية والتلفزيون والكمبيوتر، وكلها أجهزة تمنعنا من استخدام الطاقة المغناطيسية الطبيعية.

*متابعة في مجالات استخدام الماء المغناطيسي : *

في المجال الزراعي : ​ 
ان التجارب التطبيقية التي أجريت في كل من الإمارات، والسودان، ومصر، وأندونسيا قد بشرت بنتائج مهمة في استخدام الماء الممغنط في عمليات ري المحاصيل الزراعية، ومغنطة البذور بالنسبة لكثير من النباتات قبل البدء في زراعتها، حيث أن مغنطة البذور يساعد على تنشيط الطاقة الكامنة فيها. 






وتعتمد عمليات توظيف التقنيات المغناطيسية في الري على الأخذ في الاعتبار عدة عوامل منها ملوحة الماء، وملوحة التربة، وسرعة تدفق الماء من الأجهزة المستخدمة للري ونوعها.وبحكم أن الماء الممغنط يساعد في تكسير وتفتيت ذرات الأملاح فأنه يساعد بشكل واضح على غسيل التربة، ومساعدة النباتات على امتصاص الماء والمعادن بسهولة حتى في الترب عالية الملوحة وعلى ضوء المعلومات المتوفرة لدينا فان عملية الري بالماء الممغنط يساعد في تسريع عمليات نضج المحاصيل الزراعية ، وزيادة قدرة النباتات والمحاصيل الزراعية على مقاومة الأمراض، والحصول على محاصيل زراعية جيدة من حيث الكم والنوع، والأهم من ذلك، أن مغنطة الماء تساعد في توفير الماء المستخدم في الري، والتقليل من استخدام الأسمدة الكيميائية، مما ينعكس إيجابا على صحة البيئة والناس.

وتجرى الآن بعض الدراسات والأبحاث على توظيف ما يسمى ب " الرواسب المغناطيسية" التي تأتي مع مياه النيل، والتي يعتقد بأنها سوف تحدث ثورة في المجال الزراعي، وخصوصا في حال توظيف هذه التقنية في المناطق الصحراوية، 

تطبيق الطاقة المغناطيسية في الزراعة ستسمح لكم بالحصول على النتائج التالية: 

ـ التوفير في كمية البذور اللازمة للبذر بحوالي 50%. 
ـ اختصار مرحلة النمو للنبات بحوالي 15 ـ 20 يوم. 
ـ تقليل من أمراض النبات بحوالي 60 إلى 70%. 
ـ بواسطة تطبيق الأنظمة المغناطيسية على زراعة (الحبوب، أشجار الفاكهة، الخضر، البطيخ، واليقطين) يزداد المحصول بحوالي 40%. 
ـ توفير حوالي 30% من الماء المستعمل للري. 
ـ باستعمال الماء الممغنط في الري تحصل عملية غسيل التربة من الملح (بصورة كبيرة جداً).


امثلة زراعية​ 
كما في الشكل نلاحظ على اليمين ثمرة من شجرة تم سقايتها بماء عادي
اما على اليسار ثمرة من شجرة تم سقايتها بماء ممغنط
رغم ان الشجرتين بنفس العمر لكن نلاحظ في الثانية اختلاف في الحجم والنمو والانضارة
وان الثمار اكبر وكمية العصير اكبر بالاضافة الى الفيتمينات والمواد الكلية


مجالات استخدام اخرى : ​ 
و لا يقتصر توظيف التقنيات المغناطيسية فقط على المجال الطبي و الزراعي ، و مجالات تحلية المياه ، و لكن يمكن كذلك أن توظف في مجال الطاقة الحرارية ، و صناعة البترول ، و البتروكيمائيات ، و الانشاءات حيث أن استخدام الاسمنت المعد بالمياه الممغنطة تزداد قوته مع امكانية التوفير في الاسمنت ، و تكنلوجيا المواد الغذائية، وحتى في مجال ابحاث المطر الصناعي. 
ومن الفوائد الاخرى للمياه الممغنطة قدرتها على زيادة قوة المنظفات الصناعية والمذيبات بدرجة تجعل من الممكن استخدام ثلث أو ربع الكمية المستخدمة عادة من هذا المنظف.
أما في حالات التلوث الطبيعي لمياه البحيرات فان المياه المعالجة مغناطيسيا جعلت مياه البحيرة صالحة للستهلاك الادمي.





وفي مجال تربية الحيوانات فان تطبيق هذه التكنولوجيا يؤدي الى ازدياد ملحوظ في أوزان ونمو الحيوانات الصغيرة وكذلك زيادة في معدل انتاج الحليب وانخفاض في مغدل الوفيات. وهناك نتائج ممتازة في مجال تربية الدواجن من جانب زيادة الوزن.
وكذلك يساعد الماء الممغنط على قتل البكتريا والطحالب. وفي هذا الصدد يمكن استخدامه مع حمامات السباحة فإذا كانت مياه الحوض ممغنطة يمكن استخدام نصف كمية الكلور المستخدمة عدة لتطهير المياه.
كما ويمكن استخدام الماء الممغنط في مبردات السيارات حيث أن السعة الحرارية للماء الممغنط سوف تصبح أكبر وبالتالي فإن فعالية التبريد لمحرك السيارة في الأجواء الحارة سوف تصبح أفضل 

أرجو منكم الرد على هذا الموضوع
أخوكم nartop


----------



## nartop (8 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا الموضوع مفيد لكافة الاختصاصات الهندسية


----------



## نور نادر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل طرح الموضوع
ولكن هل هذا الماء الممغنط هل هو واسع الانتشار في امريكا او اوربا
وان كان هذا صحيح ومعترف به
لماذا لم يصل الى الدول الشرق الاوسط سوى الامارت وبعض الدول الاخرى
نريد تقارير صادرة عن مجلات غربية تخص هذا الموضوع المهم جدا
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو ابراهيم2003 (23 أبريل 2010)

هذا الموضوع مفيد فى جميع مجالاتنا 
الهندسيه ، الطبيه ، الزراعيه
ربنا يزيد من امثال كاتب هذا الموضوع
نريد معرفة كيفيه تحضير هذا الماء الممغنط
هل له اثار جانبيه ام لم تطبق عليه تحارب حتى الان


----------



## ابراهيم الزعبي (23 أبريل 2010)

جميل جداً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## nartop (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## esam_rrr (27 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (27 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (27 أبريل 2010)

كلام مبهر
لكن أين التفاصيل وكيف تمغنط المياه لتحليتها ؟!


----------



## nartop (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## ananadir (24 أكتوبر 2011)

سمعت ان ماء زمزم ممغنط وهذا يفسر حكمة استعماله للشفاء والله اعلم


----------



## العقرب الأحمر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل ولكن ياريت ترفعلنا مجلات علميه بتتكلم عن الموضوع ويعني ايه ماء ممغنط ؟؟ وازاي نحصل عليه ؟؟ ونشوف ابحاث في الموضوع . بارك الله فيك


----------

